# Show Us Your Fur or Feathered Kids!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2015)

> You can upload a photo from your computer by clicking on the "Insert Image" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see your furkids!   Since I have to show off my new pup, I'll start first. 

My cat Loki.




My dog Bigfoot.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 14, 2015)

My beautiful Kashi, may he rest in peace
Callie my pride and joy!
My Sophie, poor neurotic basket case but G-d love her
Callie again...the cat's another day


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2015)

Fureverywhere, love that photo of your Kashi, you must miss him terribly.   Callie and Sophie are lovely dogs. :love_heart:  Looking forward to your cat pics!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2015)

Beautiful pics, guys.


----------



## Moonflight (Oct 15, 2015)

I took these photos of Polly while we were enjoying our morning walk


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2015)

Polly looks like a happy pretty girl, glad she has such a good mom taking her for walks.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

What a lovely girl Polly is.


----------



## Moonflight (Oct 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Polly looks like a happy pretty girl, glad she has such a good mom taking her for walks.



Thank you SeaBreeze and Shalimar.

She is a happy girl, although nervous with strangers.  

I work 5 days  week, so she only gets "street walks" on those days, but on my days off we walk down an ancient bridle path (first recorded in 1597) to  a nearby farm.  We both love these walks, our shared therapy.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 15, 2015)

I love the furkids! Unfortunately, Ruffie, my wolfdog, has gone to the Bridge. I still miss her!


----------



## Moonflight (Oct 15, 2015)

What a lovely fur family you have Pookie.  Our departed ones always live on in our hearts don't they.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 15, 2015)

[URL="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/fureverywhere/media/0a85bfdc-4bad-446d-9eb6-c9071aed481e_1.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/0a85bfdc-4bad-446d-9eb6-c9071aed481e_1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
Callie again
Of course you love all your children...but there are always one or two that...well you don't want to play favorites but...
Some cats
[URL="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/fureverywhere/media/DSCN0752.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/DSCN0752.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Chii is going to sue the creators of Grumpy Cat. It was supposed to be HER. The camera shutter didn't open all the way. That probably made her mad too. She's actually a sweet cat. She had an infected bite one time, it caused scarring by her eye and ear. She looks okay now but was the phantom of the opera for awhile there.

This is Mr Foote, he's in training to be a dog. You can't see it from the picture but he weighs around twenty five pounds...big boy.
[URL="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/fureverywhere/media/DSCN0548-1.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/DSCN0548-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/fureverywhere/media/DSCN0608.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/DSCN0608.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
Stumpy is a bob-tailed tuxedo, Mr Foote, Boo is about 11 years old-her and Chii are the senior cats, Levon is the Godfather cat...even with the dogs. He eats first, picks the prime sleeping spot. The dogs stay away from him.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Great family, Pookie.   I see you also have a Loki, like SB.  Which one is the Manx?



Tigger! (Tig Tig) She's a sweetie.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 15, 2015)

Something I'm curious about...all our cats except Chii and Stumpy are all American alley cats. Chii is a Munchkin. Her first owner was moving and couldn't keep her as a kitten. The woman had like 4 full sheets of notes of what she was fed, her sleep habits, her play habits, her health history, poor woman was in tears. I thought Chii just walked funny. But eventually I discovered that Munchkins are a breed created with bitty legs. She still doesn't walk so good, especially now she's up there in years. Stumpy is a Manx.

But my question is, what creates the big, big, cats compared to the others? Is there a reason? They all eat the same food and get roughly the same exercise. But Mr. Foote is huge as is Ninja. Even more interesting, Mr. Foote is Boo's son. Boo weighs less than five pounds and his Dad was average sized. Crazy genetics? I don't know.


----------



## Moonflight (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2015)

Cute kitties there Pookie, thanks for posting their pics!  Ruffie was a lovely girl, I know you miss her dearly...hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2015)

Fureverywhere, your cats are beautiful.   Happyflowerlady, your Chipper is a doll, very sad about Sheba, we have coyotes here and that's something that's always on my mind.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh I love these pics!! Bless them all....gaaaaahhhh....no offense, but really, sometimes, aren't pets better than some people?


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Moonflight said:


> View attachment 22823



Sounds like my dog!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Awwwwwwwww!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm kissing my computer screen!!!! What a sweet face!!!!


----------



## Kadee (Oct 16, 2015)

This was Middie who passed about quite a while ago as mentioned in another post I still have her photo in a frame,in the family room .. she was the fussiest dog ever, food wise ... hubby used to say to me you spend more time in the supermarket dog food isle  trying to find something she will eat than doing the rest of our shopping


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> View attachment 22849




Adorable QS, what's his/her name?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Kadee, Middie looks like she was a little angel, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 16, 2015)

We have never replaced her it was very sad loosing her even tho she was 14 deaf and had cataracts ,she attended our wedding in 1987 along with a matching theme colour bow in her hair I try to find a photo for hubby to scan for me


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Adorable QS, what's his/her name?



Here name is Izzy.   She is a Goldendoodle... Golden Retrieve/Standard Poodle..   She weights 75 pounds... she's a big girl..


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)

How about this guy.   This is my Murphy...  He's a  Shorkie...   ShihTzu/Yorkie mix... weighs just 6 pounds... and he's full grown.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)

Monroe.....  My Shih Tzu...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)

Pete...  Beagle/Australian Shepard mix..

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IM002574a.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IM002574a.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2015)

My Doggie, blurry pic I know. 



I JUST LOVE SEEING ALL THESE FURKIDS!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful dogs Quicksilver, the doodle is a big girl!   RadishRose, your baby just want me to get the TV guide and snuggle on the couch! :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 16, 2015)

I have always found small dogs adorable. But my smallest pup ever was fifty pounds-a huskie. But yeah if someone dropped a basket of Chi's on my porch I'd fall in love all over again.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 17, 2015)

This is Snoopy. She was named Snoopy because that is what she does. It doesn't matter what you're doing, she is snooping around right in the middle of it. She is a Himalayan tortoiseshell color. This picture is a little outdated. 

​


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

What a beautiful cat. You can see the intelligence in her eyes.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Gorgeous dogs, Fur, Kadee, and QS. Wonderful dog Rose.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Beautiful kitty AprilSun, such unusual markings!


----------



## Moonflight (Oct 17, 2015)

It has been a real delight to look at the photos of all these lovely companions.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 17, 2015)

....what lovely pets you all have, my Sam, a rag doll cat, has been missing for 3 days now, I think she must of slipped outside when the grandkids were here....many coyotes here too.


----------



## Moonflight (Oct 17, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> ....what lovely pets you all have, my Sam, a rag doll cat, has been missing for 3 days now, I think she must of slipped outside when the grandkids were here....many coyotes here too.




Hope so much that Sam is home again soon.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Prayers for your kitty Jackie.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you Shali and Moonflight.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Jackie, you must be worried sick, I hope your Sam returns safe and sound very soon...hugs.  Have you posted any pictures of her on neighborhood poles, or talked to neighbors to see if anyone saw her?  Please let us know if your baby comes home.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What a beautiful cat. You can see the intelligence in her eyes.



Thank you! She is a sweet cat also!


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful kitty AprilSun, such unusual markings!



Thank you! She is a lap cat and loves to snuggle!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh no...I hope Sam comes back!

My cat Misty went missing one Friday. She came Sunday night, drenched and hungry. Turns out she had wandered into a neighbor's garage and they shut the door and left for the weekend. 

Do check with your neighbors! Thinking of you.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

Lilly Da Puppers!


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 17, 2015)

Maybe someone will find her and return her. Do you have posters, signs, etc. out with her picture stating she is lost? I hope she turns up and is fine soon!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Lilly's a cute one, enjoying that comfy chair!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

She's my girlfriend! In a little while, we're going for a r - i - d - e in the c - a - r.

Have to be careful what I say around her. She's smart!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Funny, we spell too sometimes!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

Sometimes we have to spell around the cats too! V - e - t, s - h - o - t - s, c - r - a - t - e.....


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Beautiful Lilly.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you! Best $60 I ever spent!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2015)

The cat and puppy have been slow and deliberate in getting to know each other, but they're getting more comfortable day by day.  Yesterday they were lying pretty close to each other in the kitchen, and I pointed it out to my husband.  He said we'd really know when the cat was relaxed if he lies on his back near the pup.  Well, this morning it happened for the first time, took a quick pic before he moved.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2015)

So cute SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks Shalimar, the sooner they're good buddies like the cat was with Hans, the easier it is on all of us. :sentimental:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2015)

You are welcome SB. I love the look on Loki's face. Lol.


----------



## Moonflight (Oct 21, 2015)

That's lovely SB.  Years ago, when my first doggy joined the family the cat I had was disgusted at first, but over time the relationship settled down.  Cat was top dog,  doggy accepted cats superiority,  and adored and respected him.  Cat  pretended he only tolerated dog, but it was quite clear he enjoyed the adulation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks so much Moonflight!   Cats definitely dominate, lol!  Today the pup too a couple of playful steps toward the cat and the cat growled...he stepped back.  Then the cat slowly went over the low room divider we have to keep the dog in the kitchen, and the pup jumped up to play, wagging tail.  When the cat walked toward him again, he backed away, still wagging.  They'll be friends soon, and then the fun begins.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 21, 2015)

Awwww that's adorable. The cats were always the first residents here. Sophie took a few weeks, she got a spray of water in the snoot if she chased cats. She learned...Callie took a bit longer, " Hum if I sniff a cat's butt, my nose stings and there's this warm stuff, maybe I should sniff one more time...yup, nose like a checkerboard and more warm stuff". He still regresses sometimes and the cats always win.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's Bigfoot today, out in the new snow.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 11, 2015)

Bigfoot is beyond adorable SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2015)

Loki watching squirrel.


----------



## Ina (Nov 11, 2015)

This is my service dog Izzy Royal D'..... The first picture is of us two months ago in Colorado Springs.  He won $30.00 at the casino in Los Vegus in September, until one of the employees told us dogs could not gamble in the casino.  Next is Izzy this Halloween, the kids loved him.


  .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2015)

Wonderful photo of you and Izzy Ina!


----------



## Ina (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you Sea.  He now goes everywhere with me.  At least the airlines don't charge for service dogs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2015)

Ina, do you still have your other dogs?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 11, 2015)

Wonderful pics of you and little Izzy. Ina. I love your Hallowe'en costumes.


----------



## Ina (Nov 11, 2015)

Sea, 2&1/2 months ago I put up a 40'X40' fenced in area at my step-daughter's place for them.  The red pitbull was my husband and Boo belonged to our son, so they are a bit rough now, and had started to knock me down.  They were just missing their daddies.  I loved them too much to just leave them to theirselves, and Pat can love and handle them.  I could not bring myself to take them to a shelter.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm glad your step-daughter welcomed them for you Ina, and I'm so happy you didn't place them in a shelter.  Kudos to Pat, she's very kind to take them.  Hope you get to visit them sometimes, I bet although they miss their daddy, they love their momma too. :love_heart:


----------



## Ina (Nov 11, 2015)

Sea, Pat loved her daddy and little brother, and when I asked her if she would think about taking Boo and Reba, she cried and thank me for letting her have them.  She is a good daughter, I've been her mom since just before she turned two.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2015)

You're very lucky Ina for having Pat, she sounds like a good-hearted person, and I'm glad you can have peace of mind leaving your furkids with someone so welcoming. :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 11, 2015)

[URL="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/fureverywhere/media/P1010105.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/P1010105.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

This was Sophie and Frankenkitty. Explaining such a name for such a cute little cat. I was at the shelter when she was surrendered. I brought her home and came to find out why they were so anxious for me to take her. She had neurological disorders. She could use the litter box and feed herself from instinct. She could walk in a stumbling sort of way. But I had to bathe her daily and make sure she didn't fall down the stairs. She never purred but showed affection by falling asleep with you. Dear Frank passed from natural causes maybe two years later, but she was such a special kitty!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2015)

Beautiful babies Fureverywhere, so sorry you lost your Frank, you were an angel for taking her in.  I've heard of a wobbling disease, it sounds like that was a similar condition.  Thanks for sharing this special picture.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm afraid I'm not a fan of anthropomorphism.  Neither I nor anyone I know has a "furkid", though many have pets.  I don't have pets. I have livestock and although I look after them well, I have no emotional  attachment to them. I prefer it that way.

Here is my favourite dog.  He belongs to our friends and is called 'Archie'.


Here are my pigs.  They do not have names but a herd number and are tagged 8, 9 and 10 for identification.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2015)

Capt Lightning, Archie looks like a very nice dog and your pigs are absolutely beautiful.  I know what you mean about not becoming emotionally attached to farm animals that are being raised for a reason.  You are not alone in the way you feel about animals and the loving terms we pet lovers use with our furkids many others share that opinion, that's a fact of life, whether it's my view or not.

  I do commend you for taking such good care of your animals, that shows clearly, not the heartbreaking scenes I see on documentaries of farm animals being abused their entire life.  Kudos for all you do for them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2015)

Loki when he was a young kitten, before we brought him home.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, my dog is my furkid, and I love her dearly.  Can't imagine life without at least one dog.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 20, 2015)

Some of them.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 20, 2015)

some of the daughters...


----------



## Cookie (Nov 20, 2015)

Such darling doggies!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2015)

Wonderful dogs! Hugs for them all.


----------



## Hap (Nov 21, 2015)

Here are some pictures of my dog, Faith.  From left to right is age 6 mos. to the current 5 years. She is what the breeder calls a European Standard Golden Retriever.  Briefly, the European equivalent of AKC has different standards for Goldens.  By their standards dogs are allowed to be solid white.  They are a bit smaller.  Their face is boxier and their tail is longer.  If you want a better explanation google Syrah Goldens...the breeder's site.  She is a sweetheart.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

What a beautiful sweet dog Hap.


----------



## Moonflight (Nov 21, 2015)

She is gorgeous!  Her expression is so.......full of soul.  Looks as though Faith is the perfect name for her.


----------



## Hap (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2015)

Faith is beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2015)

Love your grandfurkids Holly! :love_heart:  Squatting Dog, very sweet group of pups you have there!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2015)

Bigfoot in our most recent snow.


----------



## Hap (Nov 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze,

Thank your for the picture of Bigfoot in the snow.  There is nothing more joyous for me than to go out in the morning after a night of snowfall and watch my dog explore the new found wonder.  They all acquire that pile of snow on top of their nose to which they seem to be oblivious.  The only time they stop being fascinated with the snow is when they turn to see if you are still with them and that you are OK.  Your photo does a magnificent job of capturing a moment of pure joy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you Hap for the kind words.   Our first snow wasn't much, but the puppy just loved it, he was making his own snow angels.  Now this second snow is more substantial, and he's delighted.  We get great pleasure from watching him have so much fun every day, helps heal our hearts from the loss of our senior dog in August.


----------



## Hap (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey SeaBreeze

I know well the feeling of losing a dog.  In my opinion, the down side of having a dog is that we outlive them.  My previous Golden died at age 12.5 after a year long battle with lymphoma.  His name was Hap.  (yes that's the source of my forum tag)  I was heart broken.  I determined that after all that pain, I would never have another dog.  I lasted about 3 months.  The first picture of Faith in my post was taken the day I brought her home.  The breeder dressed her up.  She has been a pure joy for the past five years.  

I hope I outlive Faith so that I can take care of her.  If I don't I have made provision for her to be cared for.  The conventional situation with Goldens is that every day over 12 years is a miracle.  I will not have another because I am too old to outlive one and that would not be fair.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss Hap, and it's so nice to honor your last Golden with your user name. :love_heart:


----------



## Hap (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks SeaBreeze.  Actually its an honor for me to use it.  I was once told that Hap means "Good Fortune" in some language that I can't remember.  Its an honor to use and it keeps me mindful to try to practice tolerance and patience.  I find those to be a natural part of most dogs' character.  I like what Andy Rooney said "The average dog is a better person than the average person."  I know that's true in my case.

Have a nice day and thanks for the great conversation.


----------



## Linda (Nov 22, 2015)

My daughter took this tonight as she was eating an oatmeal cookie while watching TV.  The 2 in the middle are ours. Shaun, Minnie Mouse, Seth and Harvey.  Harvey is a female but for some reason my son-in-law named her Harvey.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh Linda, I love that photo!   The expression on the little Pug's face is priceless, they're all so cute!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 23, 2015)

I adore that picture. Us too...the cats rule but everyone knows their place.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2015)

My boy today on Thanksgiving, fetching his puppy Kong.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2016)

New Years Day 2016 at the dog park.


----------



## deesierra (Jan 2, 2016)

Aszia my snow dog


----------



## deesierra (Jan 2, 2016)

The whole pack!


----------



## deesierra (Jan 3, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Applecruncher, he's mostly indoors.  I do let him out for short periods of time, an hour or so here and there if he wants to.  Usually on weekends, when the neighbors on either side of us are home and outside doing things, he doesn't want to go out at all, maybe hangs out in the garage for awhile.  When we go camping, he is free outside, but then again, not too long, and usually sticks close to usand the truck/camper.  He's in every night, when it gets later in the afternoon, before evening, I don't let him outside anymore.



SB I think it's great that you take him camping, and he knows to stay close! I have never taken a cat camping, although I've had a couple of kitties that probably would have loved it and stayed close.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 3, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> New Years Day 2016 at the dog park.



Wow, SeaBreeze, Bigfoot (is that still his name) is growing so fast!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2016)

Deesierra, great picture of you and your pack, sweet furbabies there!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Wow, SeaBreeze, Bigfoot (is that still his name) is growing so fast!



Yeah Nancy, that will always be his name, hubby picked it and we're rolling with it. :yes:  He is growing fast, at 5 months he's between 20 and 25 lbs. we figure, taking him to the vets on Tuesday, so we'll get a more accurate weight.  He's not as big as he looks though, lots of fluff there.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

KingKong - 2 pounds - 9 years old


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 3, 2016)

Wook at that face! Really wook at that bitty face, we have to cover that wiss so many kisses!!!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

Middie looks like my KingKong.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

Murphy - I know that look.   All the furkids are adorable.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2016)

King Kong is such a sweetie pie, and I love the name!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2016)

Here is my sweet baby girl Suzy:


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 10, 2016)

SB, how big will Bigfoot get?  He sure is cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2016)

Ruthanne, Suzy looks like a little angel, love that face! :love_heart:  Thanks Butterfly, we just had him neutered at a little over 5 months old, and he's 24 1/2 pounds.  His mother was mid 30s and father was under 40, so we hope he doesn't get bigger than 40 pounds like his dad.  Our last dog was a Standard Schnauzer, big boy, almost 70 pounds.  Okay when they're young, but when they get old with arthritis, it's hard to lift them when needed.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 10, 2016)

I never had little dogs but if somebody dropped a basket of Chi's on my porch I'd love them just them same.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 10, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> aawww, Suzy has big pretty eyes!


Yes and they are very expressive.  You should see when she gets mad at me and gives me the stink eye! lol



SeaBreeze said:


> Annie, Suzy looks like a little angel, love that face! :love_heart:  Thanks Butterfly, we just had him neutered at a little over 5 months old, and he's 24 1/2 pounds.  His mother was mid 30s and father was under 40, so we hope he doesn't get bigger than 40 pounds like his dad.  Our last dog was a Standard Schnauzer, big boy, almost 70 pounds.  Okay when they're young, but when they get old with arthritis, it's hard to lift them when needed.


Thank you.  She is a sweet angel!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 10, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Annie, Suzy looks like a little angel, love that face! :love_heart:  Thanks Butterfly, we just had him neutered at a little over 5 months old, and he's 24 1/2 pounds.  His mother was mid 30s and father was under 40, so we hope he doesn't get bigger than 40 pounds like his dad.  Our last dog was a Standard Schnauzer, big boy, almost 70 pounds.  Okay when they're young, but when they get old with arthritis, it's hard to lift them when needed.





deesierra said:


> Aszia my snow dog View attachment 25292


Wow, he looks something like a bear.  I've never seen one of those before.  I'll bet it's a sweet baby!



deesierra said:


> The whole pack! View attachment 25293


I  wish I could afford to rescue more dogs.  That's a great pack you have there.



Yaya said:


> KingKong - 2 pounds - 9 years old
> 
> View attachment 25329


Such a cutie pie!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Wook at that face! Really wook at that bitty face, we have to cover that wiss so many kisses!!!



Oh you are sooooooooooooo my kind of people Fur  SB just turned me onto this thread.  Love it!! denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2016)

I want a pup, but I am taking my time, well, have to.  I need to finish off some deposit payments.  But, all you gals posts made me realize how "worth" it, it is to love a pet.  I miss my toney dog so much sometimes, but have not been ready (after 9 years without her) to do it again.  Mostly, I knew I could not provide for a baby again, not yet.  I think I will be able to, want to, but it's way more about the pet than me this time.  I did good with toney, 15 years of loving, pampering care (did I mention how much of a loss it is to live without her).  If I know with as much certainty as we can have in this crazy life, that I can provide all their needs, I will take another pet but only if he/she wants me too

Toney the dog


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 20, 2016)

You know the flock of small dogs I would get would be Corgis. I envy small dog people for the cuddly factor. My dogs are the size of maybe an 8 year old human. You can give big hugs but when they jump in your lap it's going to hurt. But yeah someday I'll add a Corgi or two to the pack.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)

Toney was so sweet Denise, I know how much you her.  Great pic of her and her mom there. :sentimental:


----------



## Arachne (Jan 21, 2016)

Sir Perigrine Took aka Pippin hes our senior kittie at 11 years, raised him from a kitten. He likes to watch telly.

 This is Honey she is 7. 5 years old and is the resident Diva. I got her from a rescue when she was 1.5 years old. They are my furbabies..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2016)

Pippin and Honey are beautiful cats Arachne!  I like the way your Pippin sits, mine does that too. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2016)

My puppy yesterday at the park.  It was snowing when we left and around 30 degrees, so we decided to put an old FidoFleece coat on him that we had for one of our past dogs, fit him pretty good.  Here he is face full of snow.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 23, 2016)

Honey is a beautiful Tortie! Reminds me of my Daphne who was long haired. And grumpy. Is Honey grumpy?

She was grumpy but I loved her. That was just her personality.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 23, 2016)

Kitties said:


> Honey is a beautiful Tortie! Reminds me of my Daphne who was long haired. And grumpy. Is Honey grumpy?
> 
> She was grumpy but I loved her. That was just her personality.



She has moods where she is so lovable it boarders on annoying lol but when shes not in the mood she lets you know.


----------



## Ina (Mar 23, 2016)

This is my fierce protector Izzy. He's eight pounds and will take your toes off if you even play like you are going to hit me. Otherwise he is a kissing machine.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 14, 2016)

:love_heart:I missed that picture Ina, I'm kissing my computer screen:love_heart:
Some new fur baby pics


----------



## Pandee (Apr 27, 2016)

Ms. Scout


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh Pandee, I'm jealous...I've only ever had moose sized pups, but I love the little guys too:love_heart:


----------



## Pandee (Apr 27, 2016)

Scout( Named after Scout in To Kill a Mockingbird) is a little Westie ( 13 lbs) with a lot of Westitude. I love them all though, big small, they are all precious.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2016)

Pandee, Ms Scout is too cute!  So many beautiful furbabies here! :love_heart:  These are my kiddos a couple of days ago.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2016)

In back of truck on camping trip, cat came out blurry, always trying to ruin my pictures! layful: :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 20, 2016)

One of my favorite pictures of Ninja. He's in our kitty playpen and totally wasted on catnip.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2016)

Ninja looks so sweet Fur!  Can't say I ever gave my cat catnip over the years.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 5, 2016)

Seabreeze, I love that you take your pets:coolpics: on camping trips.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2016)

This is our darling furkid Millie who is a Bichon Frise. She likes to think she is the Boss and DH and I love her to bits :love_heart:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 5, 2016)

Adorable little dog. You named her after my Mother. So funny.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 5, 2016)

Mahn, never had a small doggie, but yes kiss the computer screen:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2016)

Millie is so precious, what a little cutie!  I even dragged my husband into the computer room to look at that sweetie, he thought she was very cute too!  Don't see many Bichons with any other colors mixed in with their white, very nice touch!


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2016)

That's right Seabreeze although in Oz there are mixtures like Millie and even a black Bichon Frise. Millie's groomer breeds all different colours and boy oh boy are they cute


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2016)

peramangkelder said:


> That's right Seabreeze although in Oz there are mixtures like Millie and even a black Bichon Frise. Millie's groomer breeds all different colours and boy oh boy are they cute



I bet they are!  Do you groom her yourself?


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 6, 2016)

No I have a lovely lady who used to be a dog groomer for the RSPCA (Royal Society For The Prevention Of Cruelty To Animals) and she would get the strays ready for adoption. She retired and moved to the Adelaide Hills but once word got out that she was an ex-dog groomer she became much in demand so she started up a grooming service with a good friend of hers and we have been taking Millie there for all of her 8 years.


----------



## ronk (Dec 10, 2016)

This is my beloved Bandit. I adopted him in 1971. He graced me with his presence for 17 years. It was around 1989-1990 that I had to admit he needed me to let him go. Now, after almost 30 years, I'm finally ready to consider another dog.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)

Bandit looks very sweet, reminds me of a Shetland Sheepdog (Sheltie).  I'm sure you miss him dearly. :sentimental:


----------



## ronk (Dec 10, 2016)

Many people tried to pin down Bandit's "breeds." I never cared. He was just Bandit, my pal. Thanks for the compliment.

This collage will give you an idea of Bandit's actual size. He remained about 45 pounds his entire life.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2016)

Beautiful dog, and you can see the love in his face.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2016)

Millie is adorable.


----------



## ronk (Dec 11, 2016)

I loved all the pets shown here!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 11, 2016)

ronknights said:


> I loved all the pets shown here!



Ditto!     Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 11, 2016)

Our two brothers, Peanut and Oreo, interested in the birds at the feeder.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2016)

Dave, so nice that the boys can enjoy watching the birds together!  I feel bad for cats that live in the city and can't see trees and birds from the windows.  Cute pic!


----------



## Pookie (Dec 13, 2016)

Look what I found on the cat/dog food shelf ... Molly!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2016)

Molly looks so innocent (and cute) in there Pookie! :love_heart:


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2016)

I have 2 cats which are 16 years old (brothers). Adam was diagnosed with a terminal illness this past summer - he is starting to show the effects. I expect he won't be with me much longer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2016)

Your cats look very sweet Deb, I'm sorry to hear about Adam...hugs to you both. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2017)

My boy a couple of days ago before the snow and frigid temps hit, still had to keep him warm in the Fido Fleece, barely 20 degrees that day and on and of light snow.


----------



## Carla (Jan 6, 2017)

debodun said:


> I have 2 cats which are 16 years old (brothers). Adam was diagnosed with a terminal illness this past summer - he is starting to show the effects. I expect he won't be with me much longer.
> 
> View attachment 34215



They look so much alike--their eye shape and markings. It must be hard to tell them apart.


----------



## Moofies (Apr 16, 2017)

This is my Little Guy constant companion and best friend and as stubborn as the day is long!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2017)

So cute Moofies!   I see a lot of them at the park, sweet doggies! :love_heart:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Apr 17, 2017)

The Black Lab is ours.  She is sharing 'her' couch with a couple of our granddogs when they visited.  75 lbs. of laziness wrapped up in a glistening black coat.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 18, 2017)

My bichon Lil'Bear in  Photo Booth on my Mac computer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice doggies Grumpy, your lab does have a nice shiny coat, they're all so chill, I like it!   Lil' Bear is so cute Bonnie, I love Bichons!


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 18, 2017)

Here is our Sparky doing his morning yoga routine.  It calms him.



Sparky is a tibetan terrior.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2017)

Don, your Sparky looks so cute and not stressed at all, his yoga serves him well. :lol:


----------



## Lois (Apr 18, 2017)

*This is our sweet Papillon named Sammy.  He is 5 yrs old and such a sweet dog.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2017)

You have a sweet little birthday boy there Lois, love Sammy's big butterfly ears! :love_heart:


----------



## Lois (Apr 18, 2017)

*Then Bentley joined our little family 1 1/2 yrs ago, and oh my things will never be the same.  Our Sammy weighs 15 lbs while Bentley weighs 6 lbs.  Bentley certainly holds his own and their is a lot of jealousy.  Just can't spread the love far enough.    ��  ��. ��.  This picture was taken after he had some minor foot surgery.*


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 19, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> Here is our Sparky doing his morning yoga routine.  It calms him.
> 
> View attachment 36857
> 
> ...



My dog Bonnie (70 lbs of American Staffordshire/pit bull terrier) does this same yoga routine, though usually with her front legs up over her head.  It's part of her morning routine.  She'll lay there like that waiting for me to come over and pet her tummy and tell her what a wonderful girl she is.  Of course she is not spoiled a bit!


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 19, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> My dog Bonnie (70 lbs of American Staffordshire/pit bull terrier) does this same yoga routine, though usually with her front legs up over her head.  It's part of her morning routine.  She'll lay there like that waiting for me to come over and pet her tummy and tell her what a wonderful girl she is.  Of course she is not spoiled a bit!



It's funny how pets can tell you what they want without saying a word.  In the morning, Sparky will sit in the kitchen and stare at me.  When I ask him what he wants, he'll look over at the cupboard where his treats are stored.  My wife says that being spoiled is what they're for.

Don


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's the "real" Hoot & Annie -this pic is over a year old, and sadly Annie (on the right) has crossed rainbow bridge.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 19, 2017)

My fuzzy Lil buddy Fidget...


----------



## Wintermint (Apr 19, 2017)

Alfie, Molly and a friend's pooch visiting us for the weekend - all Border terriers!


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is our girl, Trixie the Chinchilla (yes, that was her official name, LOL).  She went to the Rainbow Bridge about 4 years ago.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 19, 2017)

I've only owned one cat.  When I was going to college and living with my parents, I worked at a gas station that had a towing service.  One day they towed in an abandoned car and there was a calico kitten in the back seat.  I took it home and named it Ford, because that's where I found her.  She was a sweet thing who only scratched one person.  We had a friend of the family, Mrs. Kelly, an elderly woman.  One evening she was helping my Mom in the kitchen and Ford was under her feet.  She shut the refrigerator door, and Ford's tale was in the way.  Mrs. Kelly got the worst of it.

My Mom would not allow a cat to stay indoors all night, so Ford had to sleep outside.  One morning I found her in the street out front. 

My wife and I got our first dog as soon as we had a place with a fenced in yard.  Since then we've always had one.  They seem to make the family complete.  Our boys have had all kinds of pets; birds, snakes, guinea pigs, rabbits, lizards, fish, even a tarantula.  And, for five years I had a pet mallard duck I named Spot.  But, we've never had a cat.  Here is a photo of Spot enjoying a dip in a trash can lid.  She was a good girl.  I still have one of her eggs.



Don


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 28, 2017)

I've always had dogs -- well, except when the Army was transferring us around every time we turned around.

I find dogs very endearing and comforting (I guess they touch some maternal instinct or something).  I like BIG dogs, like labradors, pit bulls, german shepherds, etc.  I have found them to be, at least in my experience, gentler than many of the smaller breeds, and generally, the bigger they are, the bigger a mush they are.  I always get adult dogs from a rescue.

My present dog, Bonnie the pit bull/Staffie mix, was abused and neglected in her former life, and now she is the biggest mush in the world.  I adopted her a couple years ago at 7+ years old, got her medical issues taken care of, got her on decent food, and she has settled in to be the best dog in the whole world.  She went from being quite fearful to now loving everyone in the whole world (except the mailman, for some reason) and recently almost kissed my plumber to death.  She even loves the people at my vet's office.  She just beams with the joy of being alive.


----------



## Anomaly 73 (Apr 29, 2017)

This is "Page" on her perch about to dive off. I got her as a stray eight years ago at the shelter with part of her ear chewed off. She wouldn't eat anything but dry food and was always rather emaciated till last summer. She had been strictly a house cat but I felt I had to try improving her life. I let her out, and thankfully, she stayed close to the house. Within a month she began eating from our plates...now, she prefers fish and braunschweiger. She gained weight and her fur just shines...I'm so pleased.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2017)

I love seeing all these photos of our wonderful pets, thanks to all who posted here. :sentimental:  Butterfly, do you have a photo of your Bonnie, don't think I ever got to see her?


----------



## Callie (May 3, 2017)

I've already posted Trav's "pretty pics" in my album.. so here he is showing off his BIG mouth.

He's a 9+ year old Giant Schnauzer and he loves his tennis balls, doesn't play tug, or with any other chew toys.. just his 50+ tennis balls. Every time I mow the field, I accidently hit one hiding in the weeds/grass and send it shooting across the yard.

(His nose always reminds me of a gorilla nose, or eyes looking at me.)


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2017)

View attachment 37749  This is my BabyCat


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> View attachment 37749  This is my BabyCat



Janice, I can't see any picture in your post.

Off topic:  I'm guilty of calling my furbabies all kinds of kooky and cute names during the day like in this comic.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 22, 2017)

*This is Dot, one of my rats.  Over the weekend, I had to make the sad decision to let her travel to the Rainbow Bridge, to be with her fur-brothers and sisters who had passed before her.  She was a year and a half old, and had a mammary tumor, which is not uncommon in female rats.  She leaves a sister, Dash, who misses her very much.


*


----------



## JaniceM (May 22, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2017)

Marie, so sorry to hear you lost your little Dot, my sympathy.  I hope Dash doesn't get too depressed without her. 

Janice, I see the photo now, beautiful cat...what breed?


----------



## JaniceM (May 22, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Marie, so sorry to hear you lost your little Dot, my sympathy.  I hope Dash doesn't get too depressed without her.
> 
> Janice, I see the photo now, beautiful cat...what breed?



She's Maine Coon-  not purebred, but has all the characteristics   
and she also blends in with nearly any background.  lol


----------



## Marie5656 (May 22, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Marie, so sorry to hear you lost your little Dot, my sympathy.  I hope Dash doesn't get too depressed without her.



Thanks.  Dash pretty much spent the first afternoon buried under her fleece, not coming out.  Now she seems better.  I have spent a lot of time sitting by her cage.  She is eating and drinking, and seeming OK now.  I think she is enjoying the extra attention.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> She's Maine Coon-  not purebred, but has all the characteristics
> and she also blends in with nearly any background.  lol



She's a beautiful color, I knew by that long luxurious coat she must be related somehow to the Maine Coon.  This is one I got to pet at a cat show one time, love these cats.








Marie5656 said:


> Thanks.  Dash pretty much spent the first afternoon buried under her fleece, not coming out.  Now she seems better.  I have spent a lot of time sitting by her cage.  She is eating and drinking, and seeming OK now.  I think she is enjoying the extra attention.



I hope she does okay alone, do you plan to get a new friend for her?  You're a good mom to give her some extra TLC now when she needs it most.....hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2017)

My dog camping with us.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2017)

Bella


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello sweet Bella! :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2017)

My little miniature labradoodle,  grandfurkid was 10 yesterday...here he is with his Liver and carrot Birthday cake.... he got to share it with all his brothers and sisters later...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2017)

Awww, what a little cuddle bear, bet they all loved that birthday cake!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2017)

LOL...yep they did... SB


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 8, 2017)

HD - very impressive cake.

SB - I'm not much of a photographer, didn't get Bella's tail. Maybe next time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Roadwarrior (Mar 8, 2018)

Yorkshire Terrier, just acquired him today.  He's 90 days old born on Xmas eve '17 he was from a 1st time mother with 3 other litter mates 2 females, 2 males.  His brother & one sister looks just like him the other female is white & black with the brownish face.  All of them are quite dapper.  Went to the dollar store spent $35 on accessories (bed, blanket, pads, dish, play toy, leash & collar).  Need to get his shots when i return to Oregon at the end of the month.  He's about 5 inches tall maybe 10-12 inches long.  His mother & father are not much bigger.  I wanted something I could handle too old to try & control a larger one.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 8, 2018)

Cute!   But aren't Yorkies known to be 'yappy'?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> Yorkshire Terrier, just acquired him today.  He's 90 days old born on Xmas eve '17 he was from a 1st time mother with 3 other litter mates 2 females, 2 males.  His brother & one sister looks just like him the other female is white & black with the brownish face.  All of them are quite dapper.  Went to the dollar store spent $35 on accessories (bed, blanket, pads, dish, play toy, leash & collar).  Need to get his shots when i return to Oregon at the end of the month.  He's about 5 inches tall maybe 10-12 inches long.  His mother & father are not much bigger.  I wanted something I could handle too old to try & control a larger one.
> 
> View attachment 49601



Congratulations on your new pup Roadwarrior, very cute!  I've met a lot of Yorkies at the park and they are very sweet dogs.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Mar 9, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Cute!   But aren't Yorkies known to be 'yappy'?


Could be for all I  know,  We had a 'chirweaner' he barked at everything, my neighbor has a female Yorkie, never hear her, she's well behaved don't need a lease.  The neighbor told me they bond with their masters real well.  I decided after watching another neighbor who bought the male litter mate walk him on a lease, it's quite a humorous sight.  (Incidently he's from Ohio too).  They don't shed (need grooming).  We survived the first night together, took him outside as soon as I got dressed, he did his thing then wanted back in.  The seller told me they are about 90% trained,  I missed the warning last night so had to do a little cleanup.  Other than that no whining he stayed in his bed the entire night, no problems.  We named him Maximus, Max for short, after 'Gladiator'.

As for the yapping, did I mention that I'm hard of hearing.  Reading about them, Yes it says they are yappy, but make good pets & watch dogs for seniors, they don't do well in a home with small children.  I walk for exercise & that's one of the main things that Yorkies need - i.e. long walks, attention & praise.


----------



## flphotog (Mar 30, 2018)

This little guy has been my best friend for a little over 3 years now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2018)

flphotog said:


> This little guy has been my best friend for a little over 3 years now.



Cute little sweetie, my nephew has a Cavalier King Charles that looks very similar.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2018)

Adorable flphotog.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Cute little sweetie, my nephew has a Cavalier King Charles that looks very similar.


 I agree about being a little sweetie. It looks like a cavalier King Charles spaniel for sure. 

Here is a pic of one of mine as a pup.  It’s a picture of a picture so the quality isn’t the greatest.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2018)

Adorable Keesha, what is his/her name?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Adorable Keesha, what is his/her name?



Her name is Tinsel Toes - we knew she would turn silver later and she was born December 26
Thank you Seabreeze


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

And here’s my other little girl and ‘yes’ they are yappy but lovable .


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2018)

My spoiled little pom.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2018)

Adorable Olivia, what a cutie!  Easy to spoil.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2018)

This is my boy Bigfoot today.  I don't dress up my pets except for a winter coat when needed.  This isn't making a sports (although Von Miller is a good player) or fashion statement, but he seems to be having seasonal allergies and is itching and scratching resulting in loss of hair. 

 Been clipping him shorter, using special shampoo and conditioner, daily brushing which he usually gets because he's prone to knots and matting, and the occasional Benedryl.  Went shopping today for something to cover his 'arm' pits and chest areas that he's been targeting, also bought some new hotspot anti-itch med to put on the balding sections that he's bitten at or scratching off.  He has fluffy wavy hair that gets pulled by his nails. 

He'll be wearing this only in the house, but we may take it when we go camping because it will be hunting season.  Just walking him around the neighborhood in this jersey should get him some smiles. :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 16, 2018)

Bigfoot looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 16, 2018)

Can we give him an AWWWW!
Darn it SeaBreeze. Bigfoot sure is cute, especially in that colourful sweatshirt. How stylishly seasonal.
I’m a total sucker for the fluffy face look. :yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks AC, he is a sweetie and is gentle and loving with the cat too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks Keesha, I'm a sucker for the fluff face too.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 4, 2018)

Isn’t she BEAUTIFUL? :yes:


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2018)

A recent photo of my grand-pup, Abbi who is almost 3 yrs. old:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2018)

Abbi looks sooo sweet, all the Corgis I meet at the park are friendly little angels. :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes Corgi’s are really sweet tempered. 
Nice granddog.
And I just noticed that you’re from Toronto Canada. 
Cool. We are fairly close


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi, Keesha .. nice to meet you.
Abbi is a sweet dog, and it's great to watch her grow 
SeaBreeze, she loves going to dog parks for meet-ups.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 6, 2018)

Bear, the Black and White, on the left, And Max, the Burmese on the right.  They are now 6 months old


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2018)

Bear and Max are so adorable!
I'm a big lover of animals, so this thread makes me smile. All the pets people have posted about are beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2018)

Pinky said:


> SeaBreeze, she loves going to dog parks for meet-ups.



Just yesterday we met this little 1 year old Pembroke girl at the park, who laid on the ground stalking my Bigfoot, she suddenly charged him and chased him around, those short little legs didn't stop her from covering a lot of ground.  Feisty little girl, so playful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2018)

Marie, can't believe that Bear and Max are 6 months old already, they look so cute in those photos.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2018)

Pictures of my boy today, after he came home from our walk.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2018)

awwwwwwwww soooooooooo cute, look at that face.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks Holly. :love_heart:


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2018)

Such a very precious boy, SB :dog:


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2018)

Grand-pup Abbi in her Halloween tutu


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2018)

So sweet, Pinky


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2018)

Wish I could play with that boy, SB !


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 8, 2018)

SB, Bigfoot is a sweet boy.
But what about Loki?  :tapfoot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2018)

Pinky, Abbi is a sweetheart! :glittered:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2018)

Pinky said:


> Such a very precious boy, SB :dog:





RadishRose said:


> Wish I could play with that boy, SB !





applecruncher said:


> SB, Bigfoot is a sweet boy.
> But what about Loki?  :tapfoot:



Thanks Pinky, Rose and AC! :thankyou:  AC, he wasn't around when I had the camera out, maybe an old dug-up pic will do?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks, SB.  :grin:


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2018)

ooooh, such a gorgeous kitty


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks Pinky! :glitter-heart:


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 9, 2018)

SB, does your doggie get his hair in his food?  One of my neighbors has a similar dog,and she is always having to wash his face!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> SB, does your doggie get his hair in his food?  One of my neighbors has a similar dog,and she is always having to wash his face!



No, I haven't noticed any problems with his getting food on his face, it's very soft, I think it may move away a bit.  He hardly drips any water either when he drinks, after many years of having schnauzers I was used to longer beards and lots of wet floors near the water bowl.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 18, 2018)

This is Atticus, my son's dog.

He is a Corgi.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2018)

Another Corgi   Atticus is precious.
Here is my daughter's Corgi again .. Abbi. She's a fluffy one.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 18, 2018)

Pinky said:


> Another Corgi   Atticus is precious.
> Here is my daughter's Corgi again .. Abbi. She's a fluffy one.
> 
> View attachment 60502



Nice colours. Smart dogs. Real good companions.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> This is Atticus, my son's dog.
> 
> He is a Corgi.



Atticus is georgeous!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2018)

Pinky said:


> Another Corgi   Atticus is precious.
> Here is my daughter's Corgi again .. Abbi. She's a fluffy one.
> 
> View attachment 60502



Abbi is gorgeous, too!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2018)

here are my Christmas  grandfurkids...taken a few days ago at my daughters' home 



 both are labradoodles...

...and then the toy chihuahua


----------



## Ferggie (Dec 25, 2018)

My best friend, Oliver.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2018)

Oliver is very cute...what make is he?


----------



## Ferggie (Dec 25, 2018)

Dapple Doxie


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2018)

Holly, how I envy your daughter .. those three are adorable!

Ferggie, Oliver is precious 

I so miss having a dog (no pets building). I live vicariously through my grandpup, Abbi.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2018)

Holly, love seeing your daughter's beautiful dogs.  Ferggie, your Oliver is adorable, I'm sure he's quite the character.    Pinky, glad you can visit with Abbi, I'd hate to have to live in a no pets building, hopefully I'll never have to.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2019)

WillieB said:


> My extra shy kitty. She doesn't like being photographed at all.
> View attachment 62131



So beautiful .. those eyes!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2019)

Abbi loves the beach .. also, the snow.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2019)

Abbi in the snow .. she will lie down and stay there, forever, and likes to eat the snow


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2019)

Pinky, Abbi is beautiful and so happy looking!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 5, 2019)

How adorable. Lovely pictures. :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2019)

My 2 gorgeous labradoodle grandfurkids  we lost one older and larger doodle  6 months ago to the Rainbow bridge

 I have his ashes here in an urn, ready to make a little memorial spot for him in the garden in the spring...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2019)

Gorgeous dogs, Holly. Any lab-crosses are usually cute. I still have our last labs ashes in a lovely silver-veined blue urn. 

6 months is not a long time ago. I know you must miss your boy, very much.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you, RR and Keesha. We don't get to see Abbi as often as we'd like to, but love her all the same. She's 3 now, and calmed down a lot. We've never had female dogs, and notice the difference in her temperament from all the males we've had .. they were very goofy, but lovable and protective.


----------



## Nihil (Mar 5, 2019)

4 out of 7



Pardon me if I don't gush. I don't get emotional over other people's pets or kids.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Gorgeous dogs, Holly. Any lab-crosses are usually cute. I still have our last labs ashes in a lovely silver-veined blue urn.
> 
> 6 months is not a long time ago. I know you must miss your boy, very much.



Thanks Pinky, yes I miss him very much but the sad thing we lost 2 within a few weeks, both old and sick, and it was heartbreaking to lose them both so soon after each other... the other one was our rescue staffie , she was the most people dog you could ever hope to  meet..

 She had arthritis, so although she was in no pain because of her meds, we'd put her in the pool for some gentle low impact exercise in a swim cradle..


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2019)

Your staffie girl was precious looking, Holly. We fostered a little staffie-mix for awhile. He was so affectionate


----------



## Keesha (Mar 5, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Thank you, RR and Keesha. We don't get to see Abbi as often as we'd like to, but love her all the same. She's 3 now, and calmed down a lot. We've never had female dogs, and notice the difference in her temperament from all the males we've had .. they were very goofy, but lovable and protective.


We only get females. Yes they mark our grass up but we love them. Their coats are especially endearing .
I like seeing people who take exceptional care of their pets. 


hollydolly said:


> Thanks Pinky, yes I miss him very much but the sad thing we lost 2 within a few weeks, both old and sick, and it was heartbreaking to lose them both so soon after each other... the other one was our rescue staffie , she was the most people dog you could ever hope to  meet..
> 
> View attachment 63076 She had arthritis, so although she was in no pain because of her meds, we'd put her in the pool for some gentle low impact exercise in a swim cradle..
> 
> View attachment 63075


Im so very sorry for your loss Hollydolly. I can’t imagine losing two all  within two weeks. It’s devastating losing our pets. 
Its like having your heart ripped out and stomped on. That must have been heartbreaking. My heart goes out to you. 

When we lost  our last dog it felt like the world I knew died with her. She brought joy to every person who saw her.


----------



## Trade (Mar 5, 2019)

I have grand dogs. That's really the best way to go. I get to play with them, pet them, etc. but I don't have to feed them or take them out to do their business or pay the vet bills. 

My daughter and her husband have 4 dogs. I spent a week out there in California with them last month. This is one of them. His name is Louie. It's actually Lieutenant Dan after the character in Forest Gump, but they call him Louie. Whenever they have guests Louie likes to sleep with them. So Louie slept with me for three of the nights I was there. He likes to get completely under the covers. I was afraid the little feller would get oxygen deprived staying like that all night, but he was fine. But Louie is a snuggler. So at the start I'd try to push him over on one side of the bed against the wall and then I'd take the rest of the bed for myself. But he would keep inching in to my side all night and by morning I'd be clinging to the other side of the bed trying to keep from rolling off on the floor.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2019)

Trade said:


> I have grand dogs. That's really the best way to go. I get to play with them, pet them, etc. but I don't have to feed them or take them out to do their business or pay the vet bills.
> 
> My daughter and her husband have 4 dogs. I spent a week out there in California with them last month. This is one of them. His name is Louie. It's actually Lieutenant Dan after the character in Forest Gump, but they call him Louie. Whenever they have guests Louie likes to sleep with them. So Louie slept with me for three of the nights I was there. He likes to get completely under the covers. I was afraid the little feller would get oxygen deprived staying like that all night, but he was fine. But Louie is a snuggler. So at the start I'd try to push him over on one side of the bed against the wall and then I'd take the rest of the bed for myself. But he would keep inching in to my side all night and by morning I'd be clinging to the other side of the bed trying to keep from rolling off on the floor.




Our first lab used to like being under the covers too..then, would exit via the end of the bed, gasping for air. Louie is a gorgeous boy. Nothing like a warm dog to snuggle with! I can identify with clinging to the edge of the bed too. LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2019)

Pinky, I never tire of seeing pics of sweet Abby, I really like the one of her in the snow.  Holly, I love your grandfurbabies, so beautiful.  Sorry the older one has passed, he was a handsome boy. :rose:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2019)

Trade, I'd like to snuggle with Louie for a few nights, he looks like a sweetheart, unique pattern, I rarely see that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2019)

The latest picture of my furbaby


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2019)

She looks so sweet Ruthanne, enjoying her chillout time. :love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> She looks so sweet Ruthanne, enjoying her chillout time. :love_heart:


Yes, she loves her pillows and relaxing...she is very, very sweet and the best doggie in the world...everyone's dog is to them..lol


----------



## peramangkelder (May 15, 2019)

*How right you are Ruth. We love our Millie to bits. She is nearly 12 and in good health. We hope she lives forever
We know that will not be possible but we are all the better for having Millie in our lives and enjoying her company
I read somewhere once 'dogs are Angels with fur'
*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2019)

Bella will be 10 yrs old tomorrow June 4th, 56 human years.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2019)

Bella is precious :love_heart:


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 6, 2019)

We have to LabberDanes, We've had the boys since 5 weeks old (sibblings), they are 11 years old now. They are the love of our lives, we treat them like people... They don't they are dogs either. We also have a female orange Tabby who think she's just like the boys Lennie & Carl. Not sure if I have a picture of Ginger on the computer or not, but will get one, but have lots of the boys...


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2019)

Lennie and Carl are precious. Of course, I am partial to any breed crossed with Labs  It's so lovely they have been able to grow up together. Our dogs thought they were people, and were so communicative. We miss them greatly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Bella will be 10 yrs old tomorrow June 4th, 56 human years.


Late Happy Birthday to your sweet Bella!  I must have just left for vacation when you posted this.  Hugs and kisses for your baby. ❤


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2019)

Old pic of my boy Loki doing what he loves in the garage, getting into boxes and bags.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2019)

Bella loves boxes! My living room sometimes looks like an Amazon packing/shipping facility.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2019)

You're like me AC, when we get something delivered in a box, or if I shop at Costco and bring home the stuff in a box, I'll always leave it around for awhile so Loki can enjoy it.  Same with paper bags from grocery shopping at Kroger, I let him have fun in the bag before I put it away.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 24, 2019)

Lewkat said:


> Marley.


Photo will not upload past 50% for some unknown reason.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> when we get something delivered in a box, or if I shop at Costco and bring home the stuff in a box, I'll always leave it around for awhile so Loki can enjoy it. Same with paper bags from



All my cats loved bags and boxes. I think it's a Cat Law.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 24, 2019)

Lewkat said:


> Photo will not upload past 50% for some unknown reason.



Sometimes you have to shrink the picture (using paint or a similar program)  when they don't load. That, or at other times, my crappy internet doesn't have enough bandwidth at that time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2019)

Lewkat said:


> Photo will not upload past 50% for some unknown reason.


This is how I upload a photo here, haven't had any problems.  Hope it helps, would love to see your Marley.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-i-post-a-photo-from-my-computer-or-other-website.43949/


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2019)

*Max and Bear have this HUGE 3 story cage, but where do they sit? On the narrow second shelf.  Not long after I took this Bear fell off the shelf. No worries, lots of fleece piled on the bottom. He was not hurt.*


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 25, 2019)

This is my Clancy


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Max and Bear have this HUGE 3 story cage, but where do they sit? On the narrow second shelf.  Not long after I took this Bear fell off the shelf. No worries, lots of fleece piled on the bottom. He was not hurt.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 82495


Are they Guinea Pigs? The picture keeps disappearing.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Clancy sure is cute. 
Those are Maria’s rats.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Are they Guinea Pigs? The picture keeps disappearing.


Max and Bear are rats. Check this thread


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Clancy sure is cute.
> Those are Maria’s rats.


OMG, there was a long tail hanging down , it belonged to a rat?? They are cute I just never heard of anyone having rats for pets, sorry!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> OMG, there was a long tail hanging down , it belonged to a rat??


See my post just above. I linked to my thread about them


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> OMG, there was a long tail hanging down , it belonged to a rat??


Yes ma’me. Max & Bear. 
Marie is here.
When I first viewed the picture I didn’t quite get it , but I knew that she has rats so knew what to look for.  Lol


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

What type of dog is Clancy and how old ?


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> What type of dog is Clancy and how old ?


Clancy’s a Schnauzer/ Boston Terrier, he was 10 on Halloween, the shelter gave him that birthday he was 10 months old when we adopted him, a real sweetheart.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Clancy’s a Schnauzer/ Boston Terrier, he was 10 on Halloween, the shelter gave him that birthday he was 10 months old when we adopted him, a real sweetheart.


What an adorable face he has. He looks like a great size. We have our second schnauzer cross ( schnoodle) and love them so much. They are so playful happy little dogs . I’m so glad you found each other. How sweet.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> does your doggie get his hair in his food?  One of my neighbors has a similar dog,and she is always having to wash his face!


Since I changed our dogs diet to 50% meat /50% vegetables, their faces need washing and often. 
After I feed them they go around the entire house rubbing their faces on stuff to try and clean them. It’s actually pretty cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2020)

After spending a good chunk of the day yesterday hiding in the basement because our dog had a four-legged visitor, my cat was happy to come back upstairs once the guests left.  Here he is, passive-aggressively dominating the ball they were playing with, using it as a foot-rest.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

So sweet @SeaBreeze   ..... he has the look of  'glad that is over' ..


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Since I changed our dogs diet to 50% meat /50% vegetables, their faces need washing and often.
> After I feed them they go around the entire house rubbing their faces on stuff to try and clean them. It’s actually pretty cute.



Sounds so familiar.    Bear does that every time he has any wet food.... wiping his face on anything he can.  He doesn't like me wiping   his face with a wet washcloth.      Grrrrr ....    After all  that,  he wants a Greenie to clean his teeth.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 2, 2020)

My son's Golden..
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2020)

Ken, your son's dog is beautiful, glad I was able to see that photo larger.  Thanks for posting!  We were just at the park a little while ago and said hello to a Golden Retriever, I like them because they are usually friendly, can't recall ever seeing one that was aggressive.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

My daughter's Corgi, Abbi, at the beach.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 90057
> 
> My daughter's Corgi, Abbi, at the beach.


Very pretty!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you  Abbi is 4 yrs. old, and is such a good girl when visiting relatives homes and the senior's home where she visits great grandma (Babcia). Unfortunately, she's not allowed in our "no pets" condo 

Visiting Babcia:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Feb 4, 2020)

My house rabbit, Rabbit (I did not name him) and is my best friend.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 4, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


He is cute! What kind of dog is he?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

katlupe said:


> He is cute! What kind of dog is he?


Sorry not mine...Stole it from the internet..


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 90174
> 
> My house rabbit, Rabbit (I did not name him) and is my best friend.



Gorgeous Rabbit!


----------



## katlupe (Feb 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Gorgeous Rabbit!


Thank you! He thanks you too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2020)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 90174
> 
> My house rabbit, Rabbit (I did not name him) and is my best friend.


@katlupe Rabbit is beautiful, love the coloring....hugs and kisses from me.  ❤


----------



## katlupe (Feb 4, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @katlupe Rabbit is beautiful, love the coloring....hugs and kisses from me.  ❤


Thank you SeaBreeze! I fell in love with him at first sight and he didn't look this good.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

Abbi's Valentine's Day


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 29, 2020)

@Pinky  Just saw this, Abbi looks adorable!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 29, 2020)

Had a delivery from Costco yesterday and I always give my boy first dibs at the empty box, he may lose interest quickly but he always climbs right in.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

@SeaBreeze .. so adorable! Beautiful kitty 
Our first Lab did the same thing, even when he was full grown. He would want to get in the box before it was even emptied, and lie down in it when he didn't fit


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 1, 2020)

@SeaBreeze
Loki looks so cute. Bella also loves to."hide" in boxes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2020)

Pinky said:


> @SeaBreeze .. so adorable! Beautiful kitty
> Our first Lab did the same thing, even when he was full grown. He would want to get in the box before it was even emptied, and lie down in it when he didn't fit


@Pinky  Thank you!  I don't think any of my dogs ever got into boxes, not that I recall anyway.....interesting, gotta love the pups and kitties, they always put a smile on our faces....well, almost always.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @SeaBreeze
> Loki looks so cute. Bella also loves to."hide" in boxes.


@applecruncher   Thanks AC, I miss seeing your Bella, do you have any recent photos you could share?  Hugs from me to your lovely girl!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 2, 2020)

@SeaBreeze 
I tried to make a video of Bella; didn't work out.
I'll try again when she's in a better mood.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2020)

My dedicated doorway blocking team.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2020)

My nephew's dog Alex.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

Abbi on the bed her other Nana made her for Xmas:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2020)

Abbi looks so comfy on her special bed.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 10, 2020)

@SeaBreeze 
Is Alex a King Charles Cavalier? Those eyes


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is Atticus.  He's a Corgi.  I showed a picture before of him as a pup sleeping.

Now he's trying for his driver's license.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 11, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @SeaBreeze
> I tried to make a video of Bella; didn't work out.
> I'll try again when she's in a better mood.


What are the size restrictions for a video?  I tried but it rejected it as too large.

Is there a way I can do it as the You Tube videos get posted.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @SeaBreeze
> Is Alex a King Charles Cavalier? Those eyes ♥


Thanks AC!  Yes, he got him because he loved Cavaliers, he had another one when he got Alex as a pup.  His name was Redon, but he passed at a young age due to heart problems which are common for that breed, so he didn't have many years with the pup.  He also has a Whippet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> What are the size restrictions for a video?  I tried but it rejected it as too large.
> 
> Is there a way I can do it as the You Tube videos get posted.


I never made or posted a video, but if I'm not mistaken you have to load in onto YouTube first, and then copy it to the forum.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 27, 2020)

This is my family.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2020)

@MickaC  What a sweet little trio you have there, lots of love in your home!   Thanks for posting! By the way, welcome!


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 3, 2020)

Learning to play dead.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2020)

Grandpup, Abbi


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2020)

She looks so nice in orange!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2020)

She's a sweetie, so cute when they lay like that!


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 4, 2020)

Learning to play dead.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Learning to play dead.View attachment 97939


Beautiful tri-colour


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

Grand-pup Abbi out on new raised bed. CN Tower in background.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)

My doggy, Bear,  humoring me today  .......


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 24, 2020)

My son;s 4 year old cat..
.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 24, 2020)

Here at the cabin, zippy is getting fatter

not sure why

can't be the peanut butter jug


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Our tiniest grandfurkid, pixie, the chihuahua..taken a few days ago..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Our Belgian Malinois when she was a pup...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Our tiny mixed terrier rescue Pablo... who got run over by a Van .. ..he was such a wonderful little character, but came to my daughter when he had been badly beaten, and almost dead. She found him,  cared for him, and brought him back to health  and loved him dearly, as we all did, and he had the best 2 years of his little life , until he got out under the fence and onto the track...  the driver didn't even know he'd hit him, he was so tiny...


----------



## asp3 (May 1, 2020)

Snuggles and Puffy both in need of a good brushing


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Abbi in new bandana:


----------



## JaniceM (May 14, 2020)

She's thinking:  "Mommy got a bunch of stuff from Amazon- and all I ended up with was this lousy box!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2020)

She's a pretty girl Janice!


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Abbi in new bandana:
> 
> View attachment 102425


Must have just been groomed?
Super clean & fluffy. 
Beautiful pic Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Must have just been groomed?
> Super clean & fluffy.
> Beautiful pic Pinky.


She gets brushed daily. My daughter takes good care of her


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

Abbi wearing Easter bandana:


----------



## LindaB (May 18, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Let's see your furkids!   Since I have to show off my new pup, I'll start first.
> 
> My cat Loki.
> 
> ...


----------



## LindaB (May 18, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Let's see your furkids!   Since I have to show off my new pup, I'll start first.
> 
> My cat Loki.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

Linda B, your attachments are not showing. Are you saving them as jpg, then inserting image (icon, left of smiley face above) from your computer?


----------



## LindaB (May 18, 2020)

Finally! The community helped me out! These are my babies. Lulu is my 1 year old on the left. Then Zoey who is 11 and Max  is 8. Max and Zoey are Malese and Lulu is a Maltipoo


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Finally! The community helped me out! These are my babies. Lulu is my 1 year old on the left. Then Zoey who is 11 and Max  is 8. Max and Zoey are Malese and Lulu is a Maltipoo View attachment 105173


Your furbabies are all gorgeous! Awwwww


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

Beautiful babies  @LindaB !


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

My  Bichon,  Lil'Bear  ... he's almost 11 yrs.


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> My  Bichon,  Lil'Bear  ... he's almost 11 yrs.
> View attachment 105178


What a cutie pie


----------



## LindaB (May 18, 2020)

Pinky said:


> What a cutie pie


Darling!


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2020)

at Lil'Bear


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

They are Adorable, @LindaB 
I'm glad you kept trying till you learned how to post them!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 19, 2020)

After my beloved little Chipper passed away, it took me a long time to even be able to think about getting another dog, and I knew that no other dog could ever replace him in my heart.    Chipper was my Fuzzy Kid; but I missed having a dog to hold and pet, and finally, I found a poodle that needed a good home, and adopted him. 
I spent a while trying to decide what to name him, and in the meantime, I just called him “Poodle”, and it stuck. Once he learned that Poodle was HIM , then it became his permanent name. 

He is a smart little fellow, and I am so glad that I got him !  
Here is a picture of both of them. The one on the left is Poodle, and the one on the right was my Yorkie-poo, Chipper.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> After my beloved little Chipper passed away, it took me a long time to even be able to think about getting another dog, and I knew that no other dog could ever replace him in my heart.    Chipper was my Fuzzy Kid; but I missed having a dog to hold and pet, and finally, I found a poodle that needed a good home, and adopted him.
> I spent a while trying to decide what to name him, and in the meantime, I just called him “Poodle”, and it stuck. Once he learned that Poodle was HIM , then it became his permanent name.
> 
> He is a smart little fellow, and I am so glad that I got him !
> ...


Two beautiful babies. They both look so well groomed and obviously well loved


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)

What a treat to see all these beautiful doggies!   ♥


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2020)

Beautiful furbabies @Happyflowerlady , I know you must miss your dear Chipper very much.  Great photo of the both of them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2020)

Not sure if I have posted this one of her on here yet but here she is early this year.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

SO adorable,  @Ruthanne  !!

Great photo moments, @SeaBreeze  !


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2020)

My grand-pup, Abbi .. on the bed.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 3, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> After my beloved little Chipper passed away, it took me a long time to even be able to think about getting another dog, and I knew that no other dog could ever replace him in my heart.    Chipper was my Fuzzy Kid; but I missed having a dog to hold and pet, and finally, I found a poodle that needed a good home, and adopted him.
> I spent a while trying to decide what to name him, and in the meantime, I just called him “Poodle”, and it stuck. Once he learned that Poodle was HIM , then it became his permanent name.
> 
> He is a smart little fellow, and I am so glad that I got him !
> ...


I’m so sorry for the loss of Chipper , your yorkie poo. What a sweetie. These guys steal our hearts for sure. Poodle looks like another great heart stealer. 
Gorgeous photos


----------



## MickaC (Jul 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My grand-pup, Abbi .. on the bed.
> 
> View attachment 112126
> QUOTE]
> A Corgi.......She's beautiful......Abbi......Love the name.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My grand-pup, Abbi .. on the bed.
> 
> View attachment 112126


Absolutely is. 
Sorry Pinky. 
Your photo was certainly praise worthy


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 6, 2020)

My cat Marianne


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2020)

No feathered kids here.  The only 'feathered' one is me with my chin hairs.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 9, 2020)

My son's puppy is 3 months old and weighs 2.2lbs...
.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

Carl having a snooze...


----------



## asp3 (Jul 10, 2020)

Our two camping last weekend


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 10, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 113058
> Carl having a snooze...



Is Carl a greyhound?


----------



## peppermint (Jul 10, 2020)

We are grandparents to our kids dogs and cats.....We love all of them....Our Chloe comes to our house everyday....we also have 3 grand cats but only stay in their  house....They don't go outdoors....My daughter has a really big dog, but she is so sweet....and loveable....
The reason we don't have animals is cause we travel back and forth to another state.....We did have dogs at one time....
It's enough to take care of ourselves....Jeez!!!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> My  Bichon,  Lil'Bear  ... he's almost 11 yrs.
> View attachment 105178


How did I miss this? What a cutie pie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2020)

Loki today, chillin' on the chest.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Is Carl a greyhound?



Hey Butterfly... Carl and his late brother were littermates who were Labberdanes... Lab bodies, and Great Dane Personalities...


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Hey Butterfly... Carl and his late brother were littermates who were Labberdanes... Lab bodies, and Great Dane Personalities...
> 
> View attachment 113109


What a great mix.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 11, 2020)

Mikey.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2020)

Look at that glorious face!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

The latest of Alice and Jasmine:


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2020)

Grandpup, Abbi, Quebec City hotel ..


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2020)

Grandpup Abbi on a farm vacation.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 3, 2020)

My daughters little girl had her 2nd birthday last weekend her name is Penny


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> My daughters little girl had her 2nd birthday last weekend her name is Penny
> 
> View attachment 116403


What a cutie patuti!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 3, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Hey Butterfly... Carl and his late brother were littermates who were Labberdanes... Lab bodies, and Great Dane Personalities...
> 
> View attachment 113109



I wondered because my pitbull Bonnie (RIP) used to sleep like the original picture, all upside down and twisted around, with feet in the air, and I've seen greyhounds do it, too. 

Those are lovely dogs, Mike4lorie.  Labberdane sounds like a fun combination.  I've had labs most of my life -- wonderful dogs -- but never a Great Dane.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2020)

A couple more photos of Abbi on her farm vacation


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2020)

Max in the back garden, Adelaide. He was a good boy .. R.I.P.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 18, 2020)

Maximus is on guard.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

My grandfurkids.. with their covid Bandanas...


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

Grandpup Abbi hiding from house flies (sky raisins) at the Farm, lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2020)

Haven't had much time to post, just came back from a camping trip.  Here's a pic of my boy, the other photo shows our camper.  First few days were snowy, then the sun came out and it was beautiful and quiet.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2020)

Abbi conquers her Dad!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2020)

@SeaBreeze 
Where's your OTHER boy?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @SeaBreeze
> Where's your OTHER boy?


After snow melt....and at home.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2020)

Aww, Loki


----------



## katlupe (Sep 28, 2020)

My little bunny boy, Rabbit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2020)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 124784
> My little bunny boy, Rabbit.


He looks soooo sweet!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2020)

My boy as a kitten, experiencing his first Tulip in our back yard.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2020)

Good shot, too.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 23, 2020)

Not much fur on our one furbaby.  He has black skin disease, a genetic illness that causes him to lose most of his fur.  Evidently he'll only have fur on his head and feet.  It isn't at all painful to him but he wears t-shirts or sweaters most of the time.  His t-shirt was being washed after we gave him a bath so he's in one of his rare times of being naked.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Not much fur on our one furbaby.  He has black skin disease, a genetic illness that causes him to lose most of his fur.  Evidently he'll only have fur on his head and feet.  It isn't at all painful to him but he wears t-shirts or sweaters most of the time.  His t-shirt was being washed after we gave him a bath so he's in one of his rare times of being naked.
> 
> View attachment 129724


Oh my goodness, he's adorable


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 23, 2020)

This is Atticus. He's a Corgi. Keeps my son company because he works from home. He's very smart.  I looked after him once and taught him to walk beside me without pulling on the leash.
My son taught him to play dead.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2020)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Not much fur on our one furbaby.  He has black skin disease, a genetic illness that causes him to lose most of his fur.  Evidently he'll only have fur on his head and feet.  It isn't at all painful to him but he wears t-shirts or sweaters most of the time.  His t-shirt was being washed after we gave him a bath so he's in one of his rare times of being naked.
> 
> View attachment 129724



Poor little guy!  Does it cause him distress or does he itch?


----------



## asp3 (Oct 24, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Poor little guy!  Does it cause him distress or does he itch?



Thankfully no, he has no distress or discomfort from the condition other than being chilly if he isn't covered during colder weathers.  However he is very pampered when it comes to being comfortable so he is always dressed appropriately.


----------



## needshave (Oct 24, 2020)

A picture of my wife holding my Nephew "Lucca", plenty of energy with unequal amounts of patience.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 24, 2020)

needshave said:


> View attachment 129958
> A picture of my wife holding my Nephew "Lucca", plenty of energy with unequal amounts of patience.



What a sweet looking dog!  Lucca reminds me of a panda bear.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2020)

needshave said:


> View attachment 129958
> A picture of my wife holding my Nephew "Lucca", plenty of energy with unequal amounts of patience.


He looks rarin' to go and so happy!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 25, 2020)

Grandpup Abbi getting snuggles/love/pets  ❤


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2020)

What a beauty.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 31, 2020)

They are all so beautiful! I have only had one dog and miss her still to this day.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 16, 2021)

Throughout our married life together we have had a number of cocker spaniels. After the last one died we agreed that we didn't have the time to give a dog the sufficient exercise that a dog requires. It was painful but it wouldn't have been fair on any new puppy.

Then China-Doll came into our life. We jokingly called her our divorced cat. The next door neighbours marriage broke up, they argued over everything, including ownership of their pedigree cat, China Doll.

China came to live with us, it was our neighbour's compromise. This beautiful cat moved in and took over. My wife loved her so much that the following year, China had company, Lulu.

This is Lulu, and before too long Khandi joined the growing family.

This is Khandi. Three cats, enough is enough. Nope! What do you do when it's your Ruby wedding anniversary?
 
You buy another cat of the same breed and call her, what else but, Ruby. 
Well Ruby-Mae actually because our anniversary is in May.

Ruby follows me everywhere, I think I'm an adopted surrogate parent.
A couple of years ago China died. It was very peaceful, she lay in my wife's arms and breathed her last breath.
Painful though it was for us, at least China was spared that loaded syringe.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 16, 2021)

Rabbit relaxing on his rug.


----------



## J-Kat (Jan 16, 2021)

So enjoying looking at all the pet pictures.  I'll share mine.  This is Desi (Desiree) at one year of age.  It will soon be time to take a picture for her second birthday.  




She is a rescue who has an interesting history.  A rescue group I had adopted from before was contacted by the local police who wanted them to take some dogs that had been found in a house.  They were told the person who lived at the house had passed away and been found a couple of days later.  There were four young puppies, their mother, and three other adult dogs.  The rescue people spent several hours finding and rounding up all the dogs - some were under the house, some hiding in the house and others just wandering around.  I was lucky enough to get one of the puppies when they were old enough to be adopted.  I have never had a Pomeranian before. We thought she was a Pom-Poodle mix but I don't see the poodle part.  No matter, Desi is personality plus and so much fun.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2021)

J-Kat said:


> So enjoying looking at all the pet pictures.  I'll share mine.  This is Desi (Desiree) at one year of age.  It will soon be time to take a picture for her second birthday.
> 
> View attachment 144966
> 
> ...


What a precious girl she is. Such a sad story about the previous owner. I hope none of the dogs were neglected. She looks like she's full of personality


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 20, 2021)

Our cat, Sylvester, welcome me home... or maybe giving me the ‘you’re-in-my-chair’ stare


----------



## asp3 (Jan 20, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 145456
> Our cat, Sylvester, welcome me home... or maybe giving me the ‘you’re-in-my-chair’ stare



I'm not really a cat person but Sylvester looks really sweet.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 145456
> Our cat, Sylvester, welcome me home... or maybe giving me the ‘you’re-in-my-chair’ stare


It seems she's looking at you with love.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2021)

Grandpup, Abbi .. with Valentine's Day mail-box (it has letters inside)


----------

